# Newbie me, new budgie. What can go wrong.



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

Hellos everyone! . Im really sorry if i posted this n the wrong section and also im really sorry for my english. I know it's not the best but at least I'm trying.
Anyways.
Im a new budgie momma (wish i could post pictures but shes terrified atm) and thats the problem.
I got my budgie today, she's between 8-11 months old i ve been told. *and she's really terrified of me*.
I can't stand watching her tremble as i walk by her cage.
I want to bond with that little and im not sure how to give her the space she needs roght now .
Shall i put her in a different room and only visit her for cleaning and feeding for a few days?
Or should i bring her to the room I'm mostly in so she can get used to my appearance?
I really cant stand seeing this little one shaking every time

*help the poor. Lol.*
thank you for your time xx


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help her feel more secure.
It's good to have the back of the cage up against a wall.
It is very normal for a budgie to sit quietly in one spot and not move much when it is first brought home.

You may not see your budgie eating or drinking for a few days and this is normal.
If the budgie is sitting on the floor of the cage, you can place some seed and a shallow dish of water on the bottom of the cage until the budgie begins moving around in the cage and locates its food and water dishes

While it is fine to offer a spray of millet for a day or two, it is very important that you also have a high quality seed mix available in the cage. 
Otherwise, budgies can quickly decide they aren’t going to eat anything but millet leading to obesity and nutritional disease.
Budgies drink only tiny bits of water at a time you may not see this happen as they often wait until you are not around before drinking.
Rest assured that if your budgie is pooping normally then it is also eating and drinking.
*
*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*
*
Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory**


*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

Congratulations on your new addition! I know it’s discouraging to see her so scared, but it’s normal. To help her settle in, I agree completely with FaeryBee’s advice. She’s given some great resources above as well so be sure to read through things! 


Meanwhile, you’ve come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! If you have questions after looking through all the “stickies” above, please be sure to ask as we’d love to help. 

Please keep us posted!
Cheers! 👋


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank you for your answers.
So i should leave it alone the first few days? Like no attention at all?
I just walk by her cage a few minutes randomly during the day (i keep her in the quietest room of the house till shes comfortable enough) and talk to her,or wlalk by doing nothing so she can see im no danger.
Does this even make sense?
Lol
PS i llchave to clean her cage tomorrow vut how will i do that shes too terrified


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

No, you don't have to ignore her. Several times a day sit near the cage and just talk softly to her, you can also leave some music on for her, silence means trouble to budgies, because they are prey animals, in the wild if a predator is around the flock will become quiet so as not to alert a predator to their presence. Are there other people or pets in the house? When you clean the cage move very slowly, unfortunately in the beginning when they are still not comfortable it will make them nervous.


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

It's just me and my partner. Two people one budgie. We try to sit together in the room a meter or two away from the cage and just casually talk n a sweet tone. We cant go anywhere near the cage without her flying around n terror. 
We keep the room's door open all day long though so she can hear us talking and moving around all day long and get used to that as "normal sounds "
I do have alot of patience it's just that i feel bad for her feeling so anxious and scared all day


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I understand, I feel bad for her reading this. Did she come from a pet store or breeder, her prior surroundings could have an influence on her current degree of unease.


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

I was determined to buy the bird from a breeder but then the other day i just walked by that pet shop and i felt so sorry for those birds. Like twenty of them in such a small cage. So i wanted to "save" at least one from those conditions.
She's between 6-8 months old i hope that she can get over her past (the bad conditions she lived in) and enjoy her new home. The sooner i gain her trust the better for her, cause i do plan on letting her fly free in that room once we reach that trust level .


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

rafthekai said:


> I was determined to buy the bird from a breeder but then the other day i just walked by that pet shop and i felt so sorry for those birds. Like twenty of them in such a small cage. So i wanted to "save" at least one from those conditions.
> She's between 6-8 months old i hope that she can get over her past (the bad conditions she lived in) and enjoy her new home. The sooner i gain her trust the better for her, cause i do plan on letting her fly free in that room once we reach that trust level .


You have a good heart 
I’m sure that with the right patience, she’ll defiantly bond with you and settle into a happy life. It’s just going to take her some time.


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank you for your kind words and advice.
I just want to make sure i dont make any mistakes , stress her, push her in any way. I dont mind taking it slow i just want to do it right you know.
I havent even named her yet 😂 cant find a proper name for her. She's too good for any names. Haha


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

rafthekai said:


> Thank you for your kind words and advice.
> I just want to make sure i dont make any mistakes , stress her, push her in any way. I dont mind taking it slow i just want to do it right you know.
> I havent even named her yet 😂 cant find a proper name for her. She's too good for any names. Haha


Post a pic, we’ll help


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*To build your budgie’s trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day.
After a week or so, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so she'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her. 

Give her time, and she will learn not to be so scared.
When you aren't around, play some music or the TV for her.

Best wishes!*


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank you again for your advice. I ve been trying to do as i was told.
She's scared even if i walk in that room. I just wish it didnt make me so sad to see her like this.
I ll give it time and get back to you with (hopefully) good news.


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello my friends. Theres been some progrees, at least shes not flying all aeound her cage in panic when i walk by 😂
I wanted to ask you sth. I want to bring her n the living room where we spend most time of the day.
I dont like her being in the bedroom all day and have just "visits" from us.
Is this wise or i ll scare her with moving her cage ?


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

If she doesn't panic every time that she sees you, it may be a good time to move the cage into a more "common" area so that she can see/hear the others in your living space.


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank you.
One more thinf and im sorry if im being annoying with all those questions.
Today she seems a little bit off. She usually talks a lot ehen i play budgie sounds for her but today she didnt care at all. She opened her mouth a time or two but without letting any sounds out.
Is it possible that shes just having a bad day
And shes not in the mood or should i worry and look for a vet


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It isn't a good idea for you to be playing budgie sounds for your bird. 
Doing so can actually make the budgie depressed as it believes there are other budgies nearby but she can't get to them.
You are better off playing music for her instead.

Is she fluffed up?
Is she eating, drinking and pooping normally?
Has she begun molting?

Budgies generally have a first light molt at around 3 - 4 months old and another at 6 -7 months old.
When a budgie reaches at 1 year old their molts adjust to the Seasons., After the adjustment the budgie will have its big molts in the Spring and Fall. Budgies may also have lighter molts throughout the year; triggered by stress, change in diet or change in environment.

You can supplement your budgie’s diet with egg food during a molt.
This helps your budgies replenish the energy lost during the time they lose and grow in the new feathers.
Additionally, egg food promotes good and healthy feather growth.
It is possible to buy ready-made egg food at any specialized pet store but just as easy to make your own by hard boiling an egg, mashing it up and mixing it with a bit of cooked quinoa and flax seed. You can also finely chop some veggies and add it to the egg food mix.

Budgies get itchy during their molt, so they'll preen and scratch more often. Additionally, they may be sleepier and quieter as molting takes a lot of energy, and their poop could be a little runnier. To make them more comfortable, you can offer them baths either in a shallow dish of water at the bottom of their cage or by hanging wet greens (romaine lettuce or kale works best) in their cage so they can nibble on it and rub against them.
*
*Molting FAQs*

*Miserable Molting*


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

I think she was just scared afterall.
I dont think its a good idea to just let her be . I believe she ll feel lonely soon if i dont spend time with her in the same room.even though shes scared of me


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*To build your budgie’s trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day.
After a week or so, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so she'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her. 

Give her time, and she will learn not to be so scared.
If you aren't around, play some music or the TV for her.*


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

there she is. Still no progress, still she's too scared of me and i dont know how to make that go away. I keep her with me all day. Still no progress yet. But isnt she a beauty?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She is lovely. What have you named her?

Just keep doing what you have been...

To build your budgie’s trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day.
After a week or so, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so she'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her.

Give her time, and she will learn not to be so scared.
If you aren't around, play some music or the TV for her.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

She's a gorgeous little girl  Thanks for sharing her photo with us!


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

She is gorgeous but shes more and more scared every day how is this possible😂😅
Her name is Freeo. And shes a cute little fella.
She wasnt scared when i cleaned her cage last time now she is. She wasn't that scared when we passed by her cage, now she is.
I will just keep doing what i do. Give her space talk to her etC
PS also shes not eating anything else but her seeds, i ve tried many fruit and vegetables but no luck . What can i do about it? Should i give her vitamins till she starts rating fruit and veggies


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Can you post a picture of the entire cage so we can see if there might be something in or around it that might be making her uncomfortable. It can take months for a bird to try a new food because they do not recognize the new item as something to eat.


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

Im waiting for her new cage to arrive probably next week. It's larger and hopefully she ll feel better there. As a newbie i didnt know that the cage she's currently in, would be so small (that's what i see at least) . So now im trying to fix this. Also bought a few more toys for her (next week as well) to keep her occupied and entertained while im at work .
I ve never had any kind of bird before and it really seems harder to tame them than cats and dogs 😂 (never thought itd be harder) and they are so fragile that I'm afraid to do anything. I don't even know how im gonna change her from one cage to another yet. We ll see😅


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I know this is going to sound odd but in the one picture you posted there is something that looks like it has polka dots on it either covering the cage or behind it, try changing that to something with no pattern in it if possible. The strangest things can freak out a bird that would not bother us at all. They are harder to tame than cats and dogs, patience, patience and more patience.


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

Cody said:


> patience, patience and more patience.


...and then bribery.


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

She doesn't even like millet theres nothing tk bribe her with apart from her seeds.


srirachaseahawk said:


> ...and then bribery.


 I thought about buying some company for her. A tamed budgie. Is this gonna help her or is it a bad idea?
I feel like shes very unhappy


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

rafthekai said:


> She doesn't even like millet theres nothing tk bribe her with apart from her seeds.
> I thought about buying some company for her. A tamed budgie. Is this gonna help her or is it a bad idea?
> I feel like shes very unhappy



Budgies learn by seeing.
If you have a "tame" one who will come to your hand and interact with you, the other will see this and "may" pick up on it.

Now, this isn't a good reason to get another bird 
Budiges do well with each other, generally speaking, but you have to obey quarantine rules and do proper introductions.

But be prepared for the possibility that they don't get along, and you have to house them separately...which kind of defeats the goal that you are after.

I'd just keep working with her and see how it progresses. It can take weeks to months, I'm afraid.


----------



## FloofyPears (Aug 24, 2021)

Sorry to butt in.
We brought our budgie home three months ago.
When we first brought her, despite all the research we had done we could not resist attempting to "bond" with her.

We were able to force her onto our fingers by pushing on her tummy. Bad idea, in my opinion. It's better for them to step onto your hand by their own free will.
We tried to feed her millet, but she refused to eat it. (in fact, I don't know when she decided millet wasn't going to kill her but I came home one day to see her munching on it - I'd say just let them explore. Perhaps give smaller balls of it or sprinkle seeds in their bowls)

Sometime afterwards, we just played games and forgot about "taming". I suppose it isn't the smartest to let an "untame" bird out of their cage, but we were just playing "millet tap" with the doors open and she had decided she was ready to hop onto the entrance of the cage. She slowly opened up to the outside, including us, after that.

I'm not by any means an expert, but I think it's best not to use towels or do whatsoever. Just let them slowly get accustomed to you. And of course, are you ready for another pet? 🙂 

(Just some of my experience, I couldn't say they're "wrong" or "right".)


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

Taming her is not the main reason i want to buy another bird its just one of the reasons. The other reason is that i dont want her to feel lonely since she's not spending time playing with me or outside her cage yet. Just thought it might help her feel better in general


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.*
*Do you really want another pet*

*1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.*
*Quarantine your new bird!*
*Yes - Quarantine IS necessary*

*It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
If there are no Avian Vets in your area, then finding an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience in dealing with small birds is the next best option.*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird*
*Introducing Two Budgies*
*
3. Flock Dynamics*
*Differences and Dynamics in Flocks*
*Your Harmonious Flock*
*
4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?
If the time comes when you decide to get your budgie a friend, I highly recommend considering getting a bird of the same gender from either a bird rescue organization or a shelter.
These budgies need a good, safe and loving forever home.*
*Why you should buy from a Reputable/Ethical Breeder rather than a Big Box Pet Store*

*5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?
Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine?*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense*


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

I can afford a second one and it ll be as well cared as my current one is. I just want to know if it's a good opinion or not. I dont mind having one or two as long as they are happy. I want my pets to be happy not lonely or bored


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

rafthekai said:


> I can afford a second one and it ll be as well cared as my current one is. I just want to know if it's a good opinion or not. I dont mind having one or two as long as they are happy. I want my pets to be happy not lonely or bored


When properly introduced; two budgies seem to usually get along and enjoy the company. This especially true of males, whereas females can be more….picky 

as long as you’re able to care for two, and can house them separately if they don’t hit it off; it’s worth looking into in my opinion.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She may be much happier if she has a female friend.
After quarantine, put the two cages next to one another for a few days before trying to introduce the two.*


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

I believe she ll be happier too. Her new friend will be tamed so msybe this will help her as well.
I still have a problem with feeding her anything else but seeds. Is there any other way to give her vitamins till she starts eating fruit and veggies?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You could purchase some vitamins for birds that go into their water, however if you do that make sure you change the water at least twice a day.


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

Hello there 😄 i would like ur advice once more please. I finally got her a bigger cage. BUT she aint leaving her old one i have the doors open dsce to face but she sint moving for hiurs now and shes scared. I thought that shed go there ehen she gets hungry bc the food is n the new cage but im losing all hopes now.
Any suggestions pleasexx


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*How long has it been that she's been sitting there?
Did you move everything over into the new cage other than just one perch?
Are the doors of the two cages level with one another?*


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

Firstly i do apologize for my bad English. 
Secondly yes i ve done all that. She has just one perch n her old cage. Its been about two hours. And shes yelling like crazy from time to time. I even put snacksinside the other cage but she hasnt moved. The door from her old cage is very small and its low, thats why i ve been thinking maybe she doesnt know how to go to her new cage. Her new cage's door is big enough


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*lt can take several hours for her to move. Just be patient.
If she doesn't move in two or three more hours, give her her food and water and try again tomorrow.*


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank you for your advice.
Shes in her new cage now, but shes again afraid of mr like its the first day she sees me. Maybe the whole thing scared her all over again.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It probably did scare her some but she'll adjust.
Start as if it is the beginning.
Cover the top and three sides of the new cage (if necessary) to help her feel more secure.
Play music or the TV for her when you aren't around.

To build your budgie’s trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 3rd or 4th day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so she'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her. *


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

I made ahuge mistake while i was cleaning her cage today she escaped. The room shes in is bird safe but i can't get her back to her cage. I even let her be for many hours but shes still not in there. Shes been out for about 8 hours im scared she ll starve herself.


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Do you have a way to dim the lights?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Is the light on the ceiling or is it coming from freestanding lamps?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Were you able to get her back in yet? Make sure her cage is open and she can see her food and water.


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

Lights ojn the deks in front of her cage. Shes not in still . Shes up the curtain pole or how it's called . Shes fonna starve to death i need to catch her somehome


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

I used a long perch that i had to make her step on it. She flew away the first time as soon as i started moving. But after a few minutes eith slow moves i managed to get her back in. Thank God


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Glad she is back in safely now. *


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

I feel so guilty for stressing her even more. Shes even more stressed. And i m pretty sure she hates me


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*No, she does not "hate" you. She is simply scared.
Give her time and have a lot of patience with her.
She will learn to trust you. Love her for exactly who she is right now and take the journey with her one small step at a time.

Blessings.
💜 💜*


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

I do love her and there's no such thing as rush in our house. She has as much time as she wants. I got two steps back now. I no longer put my hand with miklet in her csge since shes so scared again. I just sit outside her cage and talk to her . 
We will continue to work c: i will post a picture of her as soon as i can foe you to see
Thank you so much for baring with me


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are very welcome and we are happy to help!
She is definitely a very beautiful girl.

Do you have natural wood perches of varying diameters in her cage to help prevent pressure sores?*
*Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*

*You may have said earlier and I'm just missing it in your posts... what is her name, again?*


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

Her name is Freeo. Shes sleeping right now so i wont be able to post a pic now. I owe you one xx. I have different kind of perches inside her cage all wooden and one rope. Her new cage is much much bigger. Im sure when she calms down she ll enjoy it much more.
I still believe that i should bring another cute little furry family member to join her but i havent done it yet. Msybe later ehen shes comfortable enough


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

Here are the pictures i owe you. Please help me make her cage better. Any suggestions will help. Also theres a perch that u cant see in the picture (wooden) because of the bars.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*She is SO beautiful! I LOVE her coloring.

I recommend you remove the wooden dowel perches in the cage and replace them with natural wooden perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.*
*Pressure Sores*
*The information in this link will give examples of better options for perches:*
*Essentials for a Great Cage*


*Limit the amount of time per day you have the treat stick in her cage. That is similar to "candy" and not very healthy for her.
Read through the information regarding diet and nutrition. Her seed mix should be limited to about 1 1/2 to 2 teaspoons of seed per day.
Does she have a cuttlebone and a mineral block? If so, I'm not seeing them. *

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*I would suggest you get her a couple of shredding toys and a bell.
You may need to put the new item(s) outside the cage for a couple of days, then hand them on the outside of the cage for a couple of days so she can get used to them before you introduce them into the cage. That will help so she isn't as scared of them when they come into her "safe space".*


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I would also consider attaching the natural perches to the front and back sides of the cage. This would give her the most amount of room to fly between the different perches


----------



## rafthekai (Oct 8, 2021)

Thank youso much for your advice i will do the best that i can yo follow them as soon as she feels more comfortable cause shes had enough stress for now.
The candy thing i put it in just to make her go back to the cage cause she loves it. I will remove it asap.
Shes a beauty and shes a loud little bird. She talks all day long and gets angry pretty easy and then talks even more.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You are doing great with her and she is very fortunate to have you to love and care for her.
You can give her the treat stick when you want her to go back into the cage! It can be a reward for her doing so.*
*Positive Reinforcement in Training.*


----------

